# Neues Board - Du oder Sie?



## Dok (5. März 2004)

Wie soll euch das neue Boardsystem ansprechen?
In der Du oder der Sie Form?


----------



## Pilkman (5. März 2004)

Ich habe für die DU-Form gestimmt. 

Grund? Ich finde es einfach persönlicher. 

Mittlerweile ist das Anglerboard zwar eine sehr große Plattform mit einigen tausend Mitgliedern, aber trotzdem würde ich die Ansprache in der SIE-Form etwas unpersönlich und als distanziert empfinden. 

Das DU ist dem Gemeinschaftsgedanken zuträglicher.


----------



## ollidi (5. März 2004)

Ich bin auch für das Du.
Das Sie ist mir einfach zu steif.


----------



## duck_68 (5. März 2004)

Ich schließ mich meinen Vorpostern an:  DU!!


Sie A...... hört sich doch bescheiden an - oder ?? *grins*

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Bono (5. März 2004)

Ich denke das wird ein eindeutiges Ergebnis, da wir ja eh irgendwie alle - zumindest seelen - verwandt sind.

Du Du Du


Sven


----------



## STeVie (5. März 2004)

Du natürlich!


----------



## Laksos (5. März 2004)

Sehr geehrter Herr Dok,

wir sind der Meinung, dass überall dort, wo sich Angler treffen, (egal wieviele) das "Du" sofort automatisch und komplikationslos die Regel ist. Auch in Angelvereinen sprechen (meistens wenigstens, wie WIR es jedes mal kennen gelernt haben)automatisch Akademiker die Forstarbeiter oder Müllwerker ohne Probleme mit "Du" an! Warum auch nicht?

Daher beantragen wir bei Ihnen, wehrter Herr Dok, das "Du" auch in der neuen Softwareversion einzuführen.

Im Voraus herzlichsten Dank für Ihre Mühe,

Hochachtungsvoll

XXX
Herr Laksos


----------



## PASA (5. März 2004)

Ich habe kein Problem, wenn mich jemand im Board duzt.

Es ist ja auch albern Herr "Dok", Herr "Piklkmann" oder Herr "ollidi" zu schreiben. 

Ich stelle mir das so vor:

Sehr geehrter Herr Pasa,

würden Sie mir freundlicherweise folgenden Tip geben...

Hoachachtungsvoll Ihr DOK:q


----------



## wildbootsman (5. März 2004)

Da <es> keinen Sinn macht natürlich DU.

Wildi


----------



## petipet (5. März 2004)

Habe für DU gestimmt. Klare Sache.

Gruß...petipet#h


----------



## Nick_A (5. März 2004)

Hi Dok #h

ich stimme gaaaaanz klar für das "DU"...wir sind hier unter uns Anglern...und da wäre ein förmliches "SIE" -nach meiner Meinung- wirklich fehl am Platze  :m

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Pilkman (5. März 2004)

Wer hat hier für die Anrede in der SIE-Form gestimmt??!?! 

Los! Outen! :q  :q 

Ist wahrscheinlich nur der Form halber, damit die Wahl nicht allzu eindeutig ausgeht....


----------



## MichiHH (5. März 2004)

Keine Frage:


----------



## fjordbutt (5. März 2004)

da hat doch tatsächlich einer für "Sie" abgestimmt#u 

wer war das denn???

DUDUDU


----------



## wolle (5. März 2004)

für mich gibt es nur das "DU",reicht wenn ich meinen boss mit "SIE"anreden muß,falls ich mal wieder einen habe. #h


----------



## gismowolf (5. März 2004)

Ich könnte mir ein förmliches "SIE" nicht vorstellen!


----------



## UlliT1964 (5. März 2004)

Selbstverständlich DU! Ist doch unter Anglern so üblich. Oder hat jemand von Ihnen was dagegen? :q

Petri
Ulli


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. März 2004)

Egal wie es ausgeht...ich sage weiterhin zu allen *Du* :m 
Es sein denn Herr Dok,Sie möchten mit Sie angeredet werden.:q :q 
Außerdem bin ich gerade am Norwegisch lernen und da gibt es das Sie nur in Ausnahmefällen.


----------



## Truttafriend (5. März 2004)

Ganz klar in DU#h 


Jeden Angler den ich am Wasser treffen dutze ich ungefragt. Das ist irgendwie so:m


----------



## Brummel (5. März 2004)

Du natürlich, was sonst?
Da hat sich bestimmt einer vertippt


----------



## südlicht (5. März 2004)

...ein "Sie" ist mir zu weiblich....  ... und da es ein "Er" als Anrede nicht gibt, entschied ich mich natürlich für das "Du"... :g 

Ne, im Ernst, Angler unter sich brauchen keine Förmlichkeiten, oder?

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## skipandi (5. März 2004)

DU,DU allein kannst mich verstehn.


----------



## winchester73 (5. März 2004)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall für das DU.

Ich kenne aber auch kein Forum, in dem man sich siezt. Das hat zwar nichts zu sagen, aber trotzdem ist es hier irgendwie eine Gemeinschaft, die sich schon duzen sollte. Ich kann mir jedenfalls schwerlich vorstellen, daß sich jemand auf den Schlips getreten wird, weil er hier nicht mit SIE angeredet wird.

Außerdem kenne ich unter Anglern sowieso nur das DU.


----------



## Fischbox (5. März 2004)

Da hätte ich überhaupt nicht wegen gefragt. Nur "Du" kommt in Frage.


----------



## Franky (5. März 2004)

Ich bin für Herr Professor Doktor Geheimrat Franky... :q:q:q
Nee, logen: DU!
So ist das hier üblich und soll auch bitte so bleiben!!! :m


----------



## Olga (5. März 2004)

ich habe noch keinen angler am wasser getroffen und ihn mit sie angesprochen,warum auch.
sind doch eh eine große familie ,bis auf ein paar wenige ausnahmen,also mich darf jeder mit du ansprechen


----------



## Brummel (5. März 2004)

Habe zwar schon abgestimmt, aber mich würde trotzdem mal interessieren, welche (2  ) Gründe für das "Sie" sprechen?

Brummel #h


----------



## Franz_16 (5. März 2004)

"DU" ist doch sowieso klar...

Wenn man vom Board mit Sie angesprochen wird, geht irgendwo das familiäre hier verloren


----------



## Jani Brandl (5. März 2004)

Du!Ist doch klar!


----------



## heinerv (5. März 2004)

Hallo

natürlich   DU

alle die sich dabei nicht wohlfühlen müssen meine Beiträge ja nicht lesen!!


Gruß
Heinerv


----------



## detlefb (5. März 2004)

Du, oder gibt es noch ein anderes Wort????????


----------



## Tinsen (5. März 2004)

*DU*


----------



## Supporter (5. März 2004)

Ist ja wohl LOGO---DU---sind doch fast eine Familie:q


----------



## wolle (5. März 2004)

zwei "SIE" stimmen,wer war denn das ;+ ;+


----------



## FishHunterBLN (5. März 2004)

Kein Frage: DU!


----------



## Alexander2781 (5. März 2004)

DU - was sonst???


----------



## Mühle (5. März 2004)

"SIE"

Du ist mir zu persönlich...:q :q :q 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Franz_16 (5. März 2004)

@Mühle
Wenn "Du" das hier im Ab wünschst ist das kein Problem, ich hoffe nur dass ich dich nach deinem Studium niemals mit Sie ansprechen muss :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. März 2004)

Moin!
Als Handwerker bin ich das Du seit ewigen Zeiten gewohnt und so sollte es auch unter uns Anglern sein.


----------



## JonasH (5. März 2004)

Na klar das du! War doch schon immer so!!!


----------



## Mühle (5. März 2004)

@ Franz

Nein nein. Was hat das mit Studium zu tun? Bin Angler und nicht Jurist. Also denk Dir ne passende Anrede aus, bis wir (hoffentlich) mal eine Pilszette zusammen schlürfen.:m 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Angel-Ralle (5. März 2004)

is doch wohl klar, oder,nur meinen Chef und Kunden sprech ich mit SIE an, solange sie es wünschen.

Alles andere wäre schnick-schnack:c 
Euer ANGEL_Ralle:z


----------



## Albatros (5. März 2004)

jepp, sehe ich genau so. Habe auch für "Du" gestimmt :m


----------



## The_Duke (5. März 2004)

Och neeee...nich "Siezen"...da komm ich mir immer so alt vor :q :q
Wasn das für ne Frage...als nächstes kommt dann der Krawattenzwang bei Boardtreffen oder was? :q:q


----------



## Peter Dorsch (5. März 2004)

Hallo Dok!#h #h 

Selbstverständlich Du schließlich vereint uns alle doch die 
gemeinsame Leidenschaft unser geliebtes Angeln-und unter 
Gleichgesinnten war schon immer das vertraute Du
angesagt.

Mit Petri Heil an Euch alle

Peter Dorsch#h #h #h


----------



## basswalt (5. März 2004)

du ist mir auch lieber petri dann...


----------



## KampfKater (5. März 2004)

hallo

ich bin für DU, ist persönlicher .


gruß
robert


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. März 2004)

Habe natürlich auch für das "Du" gestimmt! :m 

Vor etwa 20 Jahren habe ich mal einen Angler mit "Sie" angesprochen, da ich wußte, daß er Lehrer im Ort war.
Na der hat mich vielleicht angesehen #t .


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. März 2004)

Ich habe auch für Du gestimmt! Das Sie ist doch nur etwas für veraltete Spießer und Bewerbungen! ;-)

Ich brauche kein Sie um Distanz zu schaffen! Schaut Euch die Amerikaner und die Türken an, da gibt es kein Sie der Ton regelt die Distanz. Ich halte da für wesentlich besser, nur wer nicht in der Lage ist sich durch seine Persönlichkeit durch zu setzen ist auf das Sie angewiesen.

MFG

Kai


----------



## sitzangler (5. März 2004)

DU natürlich, alles andere ist mir zu unpersönlich.


----------



## langelandsklaus (5. März 2004)

Du finde ich viel besser als Sie.
In Dänemark duzen sich normalerweise alle untereinander, auch Arbeiter und Chef´s.
Gesiezt werden dort nur Leute, die man nicht leiden kann !


----------



## langelandsklaus (5. März 2004)

äääääääääääh, kann man hier keine Stimme mehr abgeben ????


----------



## Ossipeter (5. März 2004)

Ich geb eine fürs "du" ab ))


----------



## elefant (6. März 2004)

Natürlich "DU"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angeltreff (6. März 2004)

Das Ergebnis ist ja eindeutig genug. Angler sind per Du, dass ist eine schon sehr alte Regel. Wenn das Board mich mit "Sie" anquatscht, müsste ich es fragen, ob es noch ganz frisch ist.


----------



## Kalle25 (6. März 2004)

Sag mal Dok,

wie bist DU denn auf die Idee mit diesem Thema gekommen?

Ich bin für´s Du


----------



## Marco O. (6. März 2004)

Hallo!

ich bin auch für du ! was denn sonst ?


  bis denne !


----------



## Seehaeschen (6. März 2004)

hab ich ja schon mal kundgetan, *du* natürlich
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. März 2004)

Habe mit "Du" gestimmt. Passt einfach besser zum Board.


----------



## HoHo (7. März 2004)

Logo: Du !


----------



## rob (7. März 2004)

ich bin für sie!ganz klar:m
grüss euch


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2004)

Mir is wurscht: Ich rede hier jeden ersma mit Du an, wers anders will solls mir sagen


----------



## C.K. (7. März 2004)

Ich bitte Sie, mich mit Du anzureden!:q:q:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (7. März 2004)

siehe MichiHH


----------



## MichaelB (7. März 2004)

Moin,

ich habe noch keinen Angler mit _Sie_ angeredet, bin noch von keinem Angler mit _Sie_ angeredet worden - ergo....

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Mac Gill (7. März 2004)

Ich halte es wie der Vater von Steffi Graf:

"You can say You to me!"

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Forellenudo (7. März 2004)

Weiß gar nicht was das soll;+ Als angler hat man sich von eh her immer mit du angeredet.

gruß udo#h


----------



## Garfield0815 (8. März 2004)

DU, was denn sonst.
Habe (und bin) am Wasser noch nie (von) 'nen Angler mit sie angeredet.
Außer vieleicht von so'n paar "neugierigen Ömakes".


----------



## Kalle (8. März 2004)

Hab noch nie einen Angler mit SIE angeredet und das wird auch so bleiben......:m


----------



## chippog (8. März 2004)

als alter schwede bin ich vom gesetzt her sowieso verpflichtet, das du zu benutzen, selbst wenn ich gezwungen wäre mit karl-gustav und sylvia persönlich zu reden. mit anderen worten fällt es mir vollig schwer, auf deutsch wieder ins sie zu rutschen selbst wenn sie noch so hübsch sein mag, net woa, rob!


----------



## Crazyegg (8. März 2004)

hab für DU gestimmt ^^
stelle mich beim angeln auch anderen immer als Alex vor (also dutzen gleich anbieten^^)
... naja als ich das 1. mal wen getroffen habe bei meinem hausgewässer, natürlich das Du angeboten.

der gleich "mein name ist Herr xyz"... war mir irgendwie unsympatisch dadurch  dachte unter anglern (vor allem im selben verein/gewässer) ist das Du selbstverständlich..naja.. hier wohl net so (die Bayern halt.. bin selbst einer.. aber die "urbayern" sind zu 80% Brummbären die net Nett sind^^)

so das war ne kleine geschichte zum duzen unter anglern^^


----------



## Zwergpirat (8. März 2004)

Bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, daß ich mit Du abgestimmt habe


----------



## JuergenS (8. März 2004)

Wenn mich jemand mit "Sie" anredet fühle ich mich immer älter als ich schon bin. Deshalb ganz klar für das "Du" gestimmt.


Jürgen


----------



## Kescherdriller (9. März 2004)

Moin erst mal an Alle! Bin neu im Board und muß erst mal was los werden: ist echt knorke das Board;verfolge es schon längere Zeit und hab nun endlich die Zeit gefunden mich anzumelden!*g* Ich bin auch absolut für das "Du",denn es hat was freundliches und persönliches und das sind wir ja nun mal(bis auf leider einige Ausnahmen)!oder? Wie auch schon so nen bekannter Politiker mal sagte:"You can say you to me"! So long,Euer Kescherdriller


----------



## Uwe_H (10. März 2004)

Mir ist noch kein Thread aufgefallen in dem man sich mit Sie anspricht...hat es das denn schon gegeben???

Wir Duzen uns doch auch lee untereinander als Angler...ist doch in Ordnung so, lasst es uns doch einfach wie die Schweden halten...


----------



## goldfisch (10. März 2004)

Schließe mich der Mehrheit an -  ,,DU'' ist schon O.K.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2004)

Scheint ja wirklich ne recht eindeutige Sache zu geben.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (10. März 2004)

Wenn Du mir das Sie anbietest, melde ich Sie beim Moderator wegen Verwarnungspunkte


----------



## Brummel (10. März 2004)

Ist doch schon komisch, daß fast jeder der hier seine Meinung postet einen kurzen Kommentar zur Begründung liefert, aber keiner der "Sie - Befürworter" #c .
Warte nun schon einige Tage darauf, mich würde es wirklich interessieren was dafür spräche sich im Anglerboard zu "sie-zen" 


Gruß an Sie alle da draußen,  

Brummel


----------



## nasengnuf (11. März 2004)

Da ich gerade neu ans Board gepinnt wurde, werde ich mich gleich mal auf meine 1.Abstimmung stürzen:
"Nehmen SIE bitte zur Kenntnis, daß ein ausdrückliches DU erwünscht ist".Dieses wurde durch Abgabe meiner "Du"-Stimme verfügt. ;-)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. März 2004)

Naja die Sache ist ja ziemlich eindeutig. Alles andere hätte mich aber auch gewundert. :m


----------



## Agalatze (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

für mich gibts nur das "DU" !!! eindeutige sache.  #6 

wir sind schließlich eine gemeinschaft als #:  angler. kann das auch garnicht nachvollziehen wer hier mit "SIE" angesprochen werden möcht ???  #q 

gruß agalatze  #h


----------



## kanalbulle (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

...außerdem sagt es sich leichter "DU Ar...loch" als "SIE Ar...loch" :q


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

"DU" natürlich....oder was meinen Sie? :q


----------



## Holger F. (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Selbstverständlich Du.
Alles andere ist doch Blödsinn.

Holger


----------



## wildbootsman (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Da es su sächlich ist doch lieber Du, zu mal in anderen sprachen mann einfach You sagt.

Wildi


----------



## sebastian (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Hat ja soooo viel Sinn das jetzt zu posten aber ich finde DU gut ! Besonders weil ich erst 15 bin und da würde es mir fest am Sack gehen wenn mich das Board,
Herr Sebastian nennen würde 
Ausserdem ist DU viel persönlicher und in einem Board mit ganz vielen Anglern viel angebrachter


----------



## tidecutter (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

sie angler sie, sie widerssspentiger purche sie.....


du ist hier wohl angebrachter, keine frage!

tidecutter


----------



## Dorschjäger (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Ich habe auch für----D U ----- gestimmt.

Dorschjäger


----------



## soeketroete (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Das mit dem Du geht schon o.k.
Und wenn es wen stört, macht es mir auch nichts aus, "Du Sie" zu sagen....


----------



## Fischdieb48 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Darauf stossen wir an  #g sollte es ein Weib, will ich auch nen Kuss für das " DU " :l


----------



## robertb (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Hab auch für *DU* gestimmt. "Sie" passt meiner Meinung nach zu der netten Community nicht.


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Du! Wir duzen uns ja alle. Warum sollte das System uns nicht duzen dürfen???
DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## oh-nemo (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Du! Wir duzen uns ja alle. Warum sollte das System uns nicht duzen dürfen???
> DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Euer Ehren 
Dennis Du sagst doch sonst immer Herr ... und Sie zu mir :q


----------



## cocco (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Wir sind doch alle eine große Familie!

Du ... natürlich!!!


----------



## merphy (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Natürlich DU 

aber wer hat denn jetzt für "sie" gestimmt???


----------



## duck_68 (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Ich net :q  :q


----------



## Amazone01 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Natürlich *DU*


----------



## Adrian* (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

wird sind doch alle kollegen also DU  :q


----------



## Quappenqualle (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Also ich wäre ja für 2. Person Plural. Das hätte doch was: "Würdet Ihr mir dies per PN mitteilen..." :q 

Hab aber für Du gestimmt...


----------



## Franky (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

@ Quappenqualle:
Soll ich Euch dafür einen Extra-Style basteln? :q


----------



## vk58 (9. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis Du sagst doch sonst immer Herr ... und Sie zu mir :q


Aber bestimmt nur in seinem Job als Bewährungshelfer:q


----------



## Pickerfan (9. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Dumme Frage irgendwie Du natürlich


----------



## Toto (9. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

is ja wohl logisch, sind ja fast mit unserm Hobby verheiratet und ich sag ja zu meiner Freundin auch ned " Können Sie sich mal bitte ums Abendesen kümmern..."


----------



## Killerwels (9. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

*Du Du DU Du Du* :q


----------



## Bausi (9. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Ich mag es zu duzen und mich duzen zu lassen !!!


----------



## Albatros (9. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

"Du", watn sonst


----------



## Sohnemann27 (9. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Natürlich du, sind ja alles Fischerkollegen!:m


----------



## WallerChris (9. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Ich bin auch für du. Denn Jeder hilft Jeden, wenn es Möglich ist.


----------



## Lorddoki (11. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Ich will die DU  Form  !!!


----------



## kanalbulle (29. November 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Kann mich nicht entscheiden ! Geht auch *"ES" *? :q


----------



## jjenzen (29. November 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Ich hab auch für "Du" gestimmt, ist mir persönlich lieber zu duzen und geduzt zu werden. "Sie" ist mir zu verklemmt und meiner Meinung nach unter Aglerkollegen nicht angemessen?!


----------



## Norbi (29. November 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Moin Männers !
Auch ich bin für das (Kameradschaftliche) DU
Gruß Norbi


----------



## das_angel_eumel (29. November 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Kann man sich auch "euchzen" lassen??


----------



## Norgefahrer (29. November 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Es gibt nur eine Antwort und die heißt DU


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Du ist einfach am besten


----------



## mikemolto (29. November 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

ein einfaches " Meister " oder ganz schlicht " Hoheit " genügt mir jedenfalls.



.......... oder so .....:q


----------



## GoliaTH (29. November 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

DU

 |wavey: aber ist ja schon bissl her die Umfrage...


----------



## Baba (29. November 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Jo, wir hier oben auf`m Flachland sagen immer nur Du


----------



## Pete (29. November 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

versteh auch nicht, warum hier jetzt so olle kamellen wieder nach oben geholt werden...


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (29. November 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

@pete = Hier ist doch so mancher Threat schon wiederholt worden. 
Nicht alle wissen das und da kann man ruhig zwei- bis dreimal seine Meinung kundtun. 
Olle Kamellen gibt es Anfang Februar hier in Köln und Düsseldorf.


----------



## Anni (30. November 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Es sind sooo viele neue Boardis dazu gekommen,die auch ihren Senf dazugeben wollen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q So wie ich!!! Wir kennen eigentlich nur das  Du,manche Kurgäste schaun am Anfang ein bisserl komisch,sind halt verklemmt in ihrer Aussprache:q :q :q ,lernen aber schnell zu sagen, (Bringst mir Duuuu noch ein Bier?)dann gehts rund und Gäste sind viel lockerer!!!#c Du,Du liegst mir im Magen!!!!!!#h


----------



## sunteam (30. November 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Es ist wohl eindeutig, wir reden uns hier doch alle mit du an, dass sollte auch so bleiben. Ist einfach so!!!


----------



## Hardi (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Beim Angeln und auf dem Wasser immer DU. Hier im board natürlich auch.
Gruss Hardi


----------



## Matt_CDN (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Habe fuers Du gestimmt. Bin das so in amerika eh gewohnt. Es ist viel unverkrampfter. Hier spricht man auch den President mit du an, das sieht dann so aus "Hey, Mark we need $30000 for this project..." 

 Matt


----------



## bernie1 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Das Du in einer Gemeinschaft von Gleichgesinnten ist ja wohl das A und O.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## zupferl (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Dudu                          Du                    Du       
Du   Du                       Du                    Du
Du       Du                   Du                    Du
Du          Du                Du                    Du
Du              Du            Du                    Du
Du                Du          Du                    Du
Du                Du          Du                    Du
Du             Du             Du                    Du
Du           Du               Du                    Du
Du       Du                   Du                    Du
Du     Du                     Du                    Du
Dudu                          Dudududududuudu

#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## goeddoek (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Du - wat woll anners ;-))


----------



## Nordmann1 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Dort wo ich kurze Zeit (auf)lebe werden alle mit Du angesprochen, außer der König-ich bin kein König!!!!


----------



## nordmann49 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Natürlich Du, wir sind doch unter uns und Stolz darauf. #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Hey Du, soll ich Sie zu Dir sagen? |kopfkrat    

Du kannst mich hier duzen #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Board - Du oder Sie?*

Ist ja inzwischen entschieden, daher können wir das ruhig dichtmachen)


----------

